# Spring?



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

A couple days ago, I saw a Robin in the yard. Yesterday, a half dozen. Today? They are everywhere.
Killdeers joined in today. Those things are a pain. Nest on the ground and refuse to do so near structure, so I have one winged birds running around the yard when early mowing starts trying to lure me away from the nest. If I see them, Ill give a courtesy go around.
It is the middle of winter. I know Robins are early returners, but really? I hope they all brought their little downy feathers with them. It is supposed to get cold the second part of the week and stay that way through the 10 day outlook. I have been waiting for winter, and it is coming for a little while, anyway.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

LostinTexas said:


> A couple days ago, I saw a Robin in the yard. Yesterday, a half dozen. Today? They are everywhere.
> Killdeers joined in today. Those things are a pain. Nest on the ground and refuse to do so near structure, so I have one winged birds running around the yard when early mowing starts trying to lure me away from the nest. If I see them, Ill give a courtesy go around.
> It is the middle of winter. I know Robins are early returners, but really? I hope they all brought their little downy feathers with them. It is supposed to get cold the second part of the week and stay that way through the 10 day outlook. I have been waiting for winter, and it is coming for a little while, anyway.


the birds that were here back in the fall, are waiting in the Bahamas to come back, via TWA, or Delta.

i suspect, they ain't in too much of a hurry to get back.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Just looked out the back window. Probably 70+ Robins in the yard and pasture.
I hope they are fattening up for the weather that is supposed to be on the way for later next week and in to the following.
Freezing temps and precip in the forecast. We don't get a lot of that around here.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> Just looked out the back window. Probably 70+ Robins in the yard and pasture.
> I hope they are fattening up for the weather that is supposed to be on the way for later next week and in to the following.
> Freezing temps and precip in the forecast. We don't get a lot of that around here.
> View attachment 19519


It is currently -11F here on the 45th parallel. I wish I had some of your freezing weather.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> It is currently -11F here on the 45th parallel. I wish I had some of your freezing weather.


LOL, you might not be much of a fan of the high humidity and triple digits we are accustomed to in the summer.
I do wish we could have a month or two of fire ant freezing weather, but it just doesn't happen.
You probably don't have a yard full of robins today, either .


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> LOL, you might not be much of a fan of the high humidity and triple digits we are accustomed to in the summer.


I spent the better part of three years in Austin in the eighties, I adjusted to the weather there just fine.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> I spent the better part of three years in Austin in the eighties, I adjusted to the weather there just fine.


But,,,,,,,,,,,were you a fan?
We have friends that live in Cedar Mn, It is about 10 minutes to get to the Wisconsin border from their house. Pretty area in that part of the state. Lots of parks and small towns to browse. SW area in the bend. Are yo anywhere close to that?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> Are yo anywhere close to that?


I am an hour east of the Mississippi close to where the Chippewa and Eau Claire Rivers meet.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> I am an hour east of the Mississippi close to where the Chippewa and Eau Claire Rivers meet.


You're a little NE of where I was talking about. Lots of hardwood forest and hills. I liked it there.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Spring comes in early this year on the 20th of March. I've also been seeing robins around my yard. Most had their bags packed as they were heading to Florida. Hope they're not yankee birds.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

SouthernBoy said:


> Spring comes in early this year on the 20th of March. I've also been seeing robins around my yard. Most had their bags were packed as they were heading to Florida. Hope they're not yankee birds.


The little buggers have had a rough few days here. The little bit of unfrozen water is surrounded constantly. They are bringing some sort of berries with them. We don't have bird seed, and I don't think robins will eat it much anyway. Our neighbors keep feeders out, but I never see robins around them.
Tough to be the early bird this year.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> You're a little NE of where I was talking about. Lots of hardwood forest and hills. I liked it there.


I am actually 60 miles south of Rice Lake Wi, which would put me south-southeast from Cedar Mn by about an hour and a half.
Beautiful up around the St. Croix River!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> I am actually 60 miles south of Rice Lake Wi, which would put me south-southeast from Cedar Mn by about an hour and a half.
> Beautiful up around the St. Croix River!


I guess my Google Fu is weak. 😄
That weather forcast turned out to be W-R-O-N-G. record cold and snowfall. Not what you are used to, but not what we are equipped to handle either.


----------

